

Scientists create interactive map of human genetic history - tokenadult
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-scientists-create-interactive-map-of-human-genetic-history-20140213,0,3193388.story#axzz2tJWzt4fI

======
tokenadult
Abstract (with link to full article) of underlying article published in the
journal _Science:_

[https://www.sciencemag.org/content/343/6172/747.abstract](https://www.sciencemag.org/content/343/6172/747.abstract)

 _New York Times_ reporting on this same story:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/science/tracing-
ancestry-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/14/science/tracing-ancestry-
team-produces-genetic-atlas-of-human-mixing-events.html)

The interactive online map produced by the researchers (which has timed out
during the last day as I have tried to access it on my office computer):

[http://admixturemap.paintmychromosomes.com/](http://admixturemap.paintmychromosomes.com/)

